# Origin Stories has been released



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 28, 2016)

Some of you may have read bits of this novel when it was a wee little WIP, surfacing in the Critiques section of the forum. 

Some of you may have seen my post in the Shout Your Happy News To The World thread when Solstice Publishing selected my completed novel from the Twitter #Pit2Pub, thanks to the following tweet describing part of my novel (and it's now part of the blurb) : Jenny's first date with Allan was date-crashed by a super villain who wanted to fry the heart of the boy who broke hers.

My novel is now unleashed upon the unsuspecting world. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N2HVM4W/?tag=id2100-20

Thank you. We now return you to your regularly scheduled super villainry.


----------



## Juliana (Nov 28, 2016)

Congratulations DEO!!!!!! Happy book birthday!


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you, Juliana


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Nov 28, 2016)

I do love a superhero novel...just ordered it for Kindle Unlimited! Looking forward to reading this, and best of luck with the book, DEO, CC


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, Cat's Cradle


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 28, 2016)

Just left a review. Anyone on the fence, don't be, it's a fab urban superhero fantasy for YA with some of the crispest, cleanest prose around.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 28, 2016)

Amazon.com wouldn't sell it to me, and directed me to amazon.co.uk... where I couldn't find it (even when I ordered the list by date published, which should have worked, given that it's only just come out).

Buying, as a I usually do, using the Kindle itself didn't work either: it couldn't find the book at all.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 28, 2016)

Congratulations DEO! Best of luck


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Nov 28, 2016)

Congratulation, DEO!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 28, 2016)

Ursa, it's here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N2HVM4W/?tag=brite-21

Congrats, David. Many books by Chronners out recently (you, me, Brian, Cathbad, at least). The goat population must be decimated.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 28, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Ursa, it's here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N2HVM4W/?tag=brite-21


Thanks. It's now safely on my Kindle.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## crystal haven (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations, DEO!


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 29, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Many books by Chronners out recently (you, me, Brian, Cathbad, at least).



Anyone would think the Chrons is a writerly place, where aspiring writers can learn how to fulfil such aspirations, and rub shoulders with already published writers and whatnot.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 29, 2016)

Well done, DEO. Let's hope for massive sales and unprecedented reviews.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes! Very happy for you, DEO. Tag me in a tweet  (@Phyrebrat ) of it and I'll tetweet. 

pH


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks, Phyrebrat. Tagged (if I did it right)


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 30, 2016)

A new link for the ebook, should take you straight to the Amazon for your region.

myBook.to/OriginStories


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 30, 2016)

And for those who prefer a book to an ebook:

"Origin Stories" by David Marshall


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi DEO. 

Got your Tweet, but I meant do you have a promo or marketing e-flyer, e.g.  

If not I'll just tweet the Amazon link

pH


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Dec 1, 2016)

Sorry, the link is all I have. So far. And thanks.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Dec 6, 2016)

Aurealis magazine runs the Aurealis awards for Australian speculative fiction. Entries close tomorrow. So I entered today.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that I'm not in the target demographic... if only because:

I'm not usually a big fan of romance,
I'm not usually a big fan of teenage romance,
I'm not usually a big fan of a book told from the perspective of a teenage girl dealing with teenage romance,
but I have to say I rather enjoyed _Origin Stories_, particularly the humour and the (various forms of) word play (no big surprise there), and found myself being pulled into the story, to the extent that I really want to know what happens next.

Well done, DEO.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you, Ursa!  

The sequel is in the works (approx 56k words as of right now).


----------

